# Looking for a new monitor



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I've been casually looking for a monitor to replace my old CRT in my workstation. It has served me well but is only 4 years old. It is a Sony 21" CAD monitor in a big heavy box. I typically operate it at 1600x1200 mode. Unfortunately the video quality is slowly dieing and I need to get it replaced before it loses all contrast and I see nothing except for the retrace lines. 

Time to switch to an LCD so I've been looking. I have learned there are some really great features in the latest monitors that move it from being just a simple display device.

What I have favored is a Gateway FPD2185W. 

It is a native 1600x1050 pixel monitor with full analog and digital video inputs, has an 8ms response time, does PIP feature, and is on a smart swivel so you can swing it vertically and the image goes to that mode for stuff like web page views that are tall format. That is great new feature I have not seen before, only dedicated vertical format monitors. Also has component video and s-video as well as conmposite inputs and offers a 4 port USB 2.0 hub for media connectivity to the computer. What I like is I will also be able to display my HDTV video editing productions right here in the edit suite directly from my HVR Z1U HDV camcorder in full HD resolution. Price is unbelievable at $599
Now the bad news, It is not in stock and is about a month backordered. I'm still looking! Best Buy may have some inventory somewhere. Many stores have then on display but none to sell


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I held off on switching to LCD monitors myself. I had plenty of room where we lived previously for 19 and 20 inch CRTs. Now we don't. One of the other really nice thing about the LCD with digital input, never having to adjust it.  Oh, you can, but there isn't any real need to.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Bogy- I held out the last time my CRT went and the reason was the LCD's in 2001 were just plain awful. Remember I do art work, ie photo retouch and that is a problem when the colors are just not right on a monitor. My CRT CAD monitor has SMPTE C phosphor white balance that is the Broadcast TV standard. Today's LCDs seem to be spot on. I think this baby could be calibrated to the inkjet photo printer. Actually, most of the LCD's today look good but I just like the feature set on the Gateway. The ones I don't like are the pseudo high res LCD's with the high glare glass. Blacks will reflect the room behind you. I don't understand what people see in those high glare monitors.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

I have a Dell 2001fp....you can get these things pretty cheap if you catch a deal or get a coupon off fatwallet. It's 1600X1200 but I think its a 16ms response time. 

The monitor you mention sounds pretty cool, though. Some day I'll get another 20'' and a better video card (so that I can have 2 DVI outs) so that I can run dual monitors that are the same size (20'' and 17'' looks funny but works for me - the 17'' was $50).


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

I'll vote for Samsung. They have extremely high contrast ratios like 600:1 and the color saturation stunning. I paid $250 for my 17" after rebates. The only ones I liked better were the Sony's but they were twice the price.



DonLandis said:


> and is on a smart swivel so you can swing it vertically and the image goes to that mode for stuff like web page views that are tall format. That is great new feature I have not seen before, only dedicated vertical format monitors.


I saw a CRT Mac monitor way back in early 90's that had the swivel feature. Have never seen one since.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Don, 

Did you mention it supports HDCP? It does. I guess that's what you meant by doing HDTV editing stuff. I think that's the one you should go with (gateway).


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

might Look at this model.

http://store.apple.com/133-622/WebO...BOEVg1GpjXxU/0.SLID?nclm=Display&mco=4900FD07


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I looked at the Apple monitor that was close to the Gateway in image specs but it lacked other necessary features such as 15 pin D VGA connection. That is an absolute must for my workstation since it will be driven by 4 computers via a Master View switch. When the Apple Rep tried to insult me for suggesting that I would be using analog connection, I just walked away.

The HDCP is only necessary for DVD with DVI/HDMI feed. I will use the Gateway's component input to feed a live HDTV signal from the Sony HVR Z1U, component Y,Pr,Pb output while the actual edited video is fed via firewire to the computer's hard drive for digitizing. This would be more of a luxury than functional since the HDTV video clips are actually edited using a proxy image because of the data rate. Then when you are done editing and rendering the feed is back to the recorder and once again, this is where that component feed can monitor the HDTV signal that is recorded to tape. Currently I would need to complete the print to tape and then drag the tape VCR down to the HT room and connect it's component feed to my Dwin PJ for viewing. HDCP really doesn't play any role for me with the monitor but if I ever decide to use it for digital feed from the DVD player it would be in compliance, I suppose. 

Contrast ratio- One Samsung monitor I looked at was too small but it was their latest with CR at 800:1 but only 16ms response time. The Gateway beats it with 1000:1 CR and 8ms response time. Plus it is a higher native res and has wider screen size which is what I'll need for better timeline video editing.

The Dell is also a bit over priced but offers the better dot pitch at 0.25. The screen width is only 16" while the Gateway is 17.75 inches. They get away with that by making it a widescreen while the Dell is 4x3 so realestate is about the same. Of course the ultimate way to go is something I set up on a Mac workstation which was their large widescreen plus a 17" 4x3 screen, one for the timeline and the other for the clip bins. I have avoided the dual monitors here for the same reason I gave for walking from the Apply, I need to use one monitor/Keyboard/mouse with 4 cpu's. It's how I can remain productive. 

Gosh, I can't believe Gateway is the best all round monitor deal so far. I owned a Gateway laptop once and really didn't like dealing with the cows when I had problems with it. But, I recognize they might have done something right in this monitor. 
I will probably order one when I get back in two weeks from my trip. Hopefully my Sony will hold up until then.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

ntexasdude said:


> I'll vote for Samsung. They have extremely high contrast ratios like 600:1 and the color saturation stunning. I paid $250 for my 17" after rebates. The only ones I liked better were the Sony's but they were twice the price.


I picked up 3 Sonys earlier this year. Looked the best of the monitors we viewed. As opposed to some of the earlier ones my son and I play game on them and have no response time problems.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Don, if you haven't already, be sure to go Microsoft's web site and download and install their clear text font tuner. It optimizes the way text is displayed on an LCD and generally makes a big difference. It's set it and forget it thing.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks for that tip. I assume it is for those times when for some reason you can't run at native resolution. I'm sure two of my low end computers at the workstation do not support the native of the Gateway, so that tip may come in handy. 
BTW- I did look at the Gateway in native and 4 point text. I was great! 

I'm pretty well decided on this one for now. I was hoping someone here may have something better but so far it appears to have more than I was hoping for and the price is hard to beat.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Working with different departments I see most of engineers like Dell 2405FPW ( native 1080p support  ), but those who involved in pictures processing don't accept it, they are happy with _calibrated_ Sony GDM-FW900. So far professionals don't see LCD as replacement of CRT monitors.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

That's more like it. Same Dot pitch but slightly larger screen and higher native resolution. Just $360 more in price. Don't believe it does component input which would eliminate the HDV camcorder connectivity. While I can do without the gimmick of vertical rotation, I was looking forward to the component and PIP of the Gateway. The Dell offers more realestate however. Tough decision!

Agree with you about the CRT but today's latest LCD's are getting quite close to pure color match.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The model have 5 inputs: D-SUB, S-VHS, Component, DVI, Composite; plus 4 types of MMedia slots, internal hub for 4 outputs and you can pivot it .


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Oh, thanks, Missed that in the specs. I need to reconsider this. I'll probably make a decision when I get back from my trip.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

P Smith-

Your Dell suggestion wins! I checked out the discounts and placed the order for one. I'm hoping it will look even better than the Gateway as it's bigger and has higher native resolution at a full 1920x1200. Specs directly from the Dell site did confirm it had the stuff I thought was missing, including the PIP. What I could not confirm was the vertical swing mode, but as I said that is probably a gimmick feature I'll not miss. 

As with Gateway, Dell also is a slow to ship company. It is the only negative thing about them I experienced considering they claim to have it in stock. I don't understand why it will take them 10 days to ship and then for free shipping coupon, another 5-7 days to receive it. So since it will not arrive until I get back in town anyway, decided to not wait and get them off their Rip Van Winkle speed on my order. BTW- Gateway was a bit longer with 3 weeks before I would receive it.


UPDATE- I just received an e-mail stating that it is planned to ship on the 17th but then down below it says shipped and I already have a tracking number. ???
Apparently it was shipped yeaterday shortly after I ordered it. But I don't understand why I get these e-mails stating it will ship on the 17th. Doesn't make sense. I have four e-mails from them so far. I'll be calling UPS, I suppose and have to put a hold on it until I get into town.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I forgot to mention - yes, it have PIP and two pictures aside modes; 
since I have it - I know for sure, you can pivot it. Glad you found your solution.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

See JohnGfun, this is how you do it. BEFORE you buy something you ask for advice, and then with that advice and recommendations you can make an informed decision.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Just picked up this new Dell Monitor and it sure is nice and easy on the eyes!

But the big benefit is all the screen realestate I have at 1920x1200 on the 24" monitor.


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

I just stumbled upon the above posts.
This looks like a super monitor.
If I am not too inquisitive, are any of you planning to pipe your E* or D signal to it ?
If so....it does not have a NTSC tuner, or any audio input. 
Yet the spec sheet on the Gateway website claims it will display any video signal including TV.
Not very explicit. Perhaps they mean it could display such signals but would require a separate interface to do so.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

digital123

You are confused- I bought the Dell, not Gateway. 

I have no plans to send the Home theater video to my office where this monitor resides.  The Home theater has 3 monitors now-
1. Main one is a Dwin TV3e
2. Backup is a Panasonic PT-AE700U LCD projector.
3. System monitor is a 7" TC-7WMS1 LCD 16x9 monitor for system setups.


----------

